# Marine Aquariums > Equipment and Water Quality Management >  A split sump

## lost

I have been looking for a way to get a sump for my tank but the middle section of the cabinet  is also used as a brace for the tank and I am not brave enough to cut it out and brace it  :lol:  so I have a plan I am thinking of having two sumps joined together by one or two pipes in the first I might fit a skimmer in maybe in the future and Cheeto in the second.What do you think ?fu_split-sump-1.jpg20150331_182240.jpg

----------


## Gary R

Yep that would work ....pump in the right side tank and return pipe in the left hand tank with the skimmer in first part of left hand tank and cheeto in the second part of the left hand tank  :Smile:

----------


## lost

That's it then my next project  :lol:  been on to wharf aquatics for a price to build me two sumps

----------

*Gary R* (02-04-2015)

----------

